# Beautiful tabby cat seeks home W. London



## Mary Waters (Oct 9, 2014)

*Beautiful tabby cat HAS now been adopted
I have a little 6 year old tabby cat looking for a new home with access to the outdoors. Her owner has been in hospital since the beginning of July and she urgently needs a new home. She is beautifully marked with a white shirt front and white socks. She would probably be best as an only cat, as she is very rude to my elderly trio, but she is used to dogs (provided they are friendly).*


----------

